# Look HSD stem 2010



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

The price doubled on the 2010 Look stem to a crazy $400. Does anybody know why? I know its offered in white and black but $400 is way too much for this stem.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I saw the cosmetic changes early on. As I have one already didn't really pay close attention to the price. It looks the same structurally to me from the pictures I have seen of it. Looks like there might be some 2009 models still available on the internet, I would buy one of those personally.


----------

